

A Web IDE for Teams using Golang - kristianp
https://github.com/b3log/wide

======
q3k
I don't want to sound arrogant, but can someone please try to explain to me
what is the appeal of web-based IDEs for non-web development? The “feature”
bullet points from their site do not really speak to me, and it overall still
seems like a solution in search of a problem. I'd seriously like to hear some
stories from people who use such solutions and environments.

The only reason I can think of for the existence and continuous
implementations of this idea is when you regularly develop on different
machines where you can't set up development environments. And here again I
can't imagine why such a thing would ever happen to a typical programmer, let
alone to a team of developers (presumably at a company).

~~~
hobo_mark
For me it would be instant, remote collaboration. Unfortunately no web-based
IDE offers that, as far as I know. Google docs for code anyone?

~~~
jasongrout
SageMathCloud ([https://cloud.sagemath.com](https://cloud.sagemath.com))
offers collaborative editing of files, IPython and Sage notebooks, and latex
documents, and terminal sessions. Really, it's like a collaborative unix
account. It doesn't have a debugger, etc., so it's definitely not a full-blown
ide, but it does have syntax highlighting and a shell.

------
shepard
I also don't want to sound arrogant, but I would like to address this point:

> Text editor (vim/emacs/sublime/Atom, etc.): For the Go newbie is too complex

Text editor may be hard(?) to setup for a go newbie, although I do not
personally agree with this statement, but at least local shell + text editor +
command line compiler is a _well known and understood stack_. A newbie having
a problem with it can always ask for help - coworkers, friends, online, etc.,
and solution is always within her control.

Replacing this stack with a web-based one will change a set of known problems
into a set of unknown problems, outside of _anybody 's_ control, except for
the _b3log_ and their team. And their software is fresh and untested, and
surely contains a lot of bugs, as any new code.

I'm not sure that sounds like a good value proposition - not to me.

~~~
kybernetikos
On the other hand, it's likely (if their system is at least as good as cloud9)
that if someone has a problem, they can provide a link that will literally
show it exactly as they see it, and it'll almost certainly remove one of the
most common problems of getting started which is weird environmental problems
on the users computer. When cloud9 first came out, for a long time it was by
far the best way of developing node.js code on windows.

I still have weird environment and cygwin/msys issues on windows when trying
to set up Idris or rust or even some node packages that insist on compiling
native code on install.

------
nl
A couple of comments:

1) There are a few comments the question the appeal of web based IDEs. My view
is that this because IDEs are generally quite refined pieces of software: the
people who use them are also authors, etc. It's hard for a new IDE of any type
to compete with that at the start.

HOWEVER, Web-based IDEs have some very attractive features. The ability to
always have it available and customised to how you want it, with state shared
across multiple computers is very attractive. Remote compilation and
dependency/library management is much nicer than local, especially with the
integration automatic versioning. Shared, multiuser coding spaces are also
much more natural.

2) Regarding this IDE: I'd love a good Go IDE. The thing that stopped me
diving deeply into Go last time I tried it was that I missed refactoring
support. At least it seems to have autocomplete.

~~~
mc_hammer
2) i have a kickstarter coming in a few days =]

~~~
nl
Probably should put your email in you profile so people can email you to beg
for details...

(The HN email field is private - it has to go in the "About Me" section)

------
simi_
I wanted to ask why Go is so popular in China, but then I found this:
[http://herman.asia/why-is-go-popular-in-china](http://herman.asia/why-is-go-
popular-in-china)

On reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/23c7y0/why_is_golang...](http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/23c7y0/why_is_golang_popular_in_china/cgvkppp)

------
rjdlee
When they mention LiteIDE has no modern interface, is that just colour scheme
and icons? I've created my own modern theme for it. Should I share that?

------
twotwotwo
Hacking Go from a Chromebook; definitely gonna look. Neat if it runs happily
as a local server under crouton (
[https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton](https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton)
).

------
qmaxquique
I created a new Terminal.com snapshot to try this this IDE. Feel free to take
a look at
[https://www.terminal.com/tiny/BRIrX20hCQ](https://www.terminal.com/tiny/BRIrX20hCQ)

------
breakingcups
I think it looks pretty cool. I think I'll try to set it up and have it as a
backup option when all I have is a browser.

------
simonvc
Someone throw this in a docker container and make it easy to play with.

/lazyweb

------
the_solution
From
[https://github.com/b3log/wide/blob/master/editor/editors.go](https://github.com/b3log/wide/blob/master/editor/editors.go):
// 编辑器操作. (...) // TODO: 目前是调用 liteide_stub 工具来查找声明，后续需要重新实现

This is not an isolated example. People, please. For open source code stick to
english in the code. Otherwise, you needlessly exclude anyone who doesn't
speak your particular language.

I was about to dive into the code thinking "this thing looks cool, maybe
there's something to learn from it". This turned me away instantly.

~~~
Yetanfou
With the abundance of online translators this should not be a problem. This is
what Google translate makes of it:

    
    
        // Editor operations (...) // TODO:.
        Is currently calling liteide_stub tool
        to find statement, the subsequent need to reimplement
    

Baidu translate:

    
    
        / / editor operation. (...) / / TODO:
        is now calling the liteide_stub tool
        to find the following statement,
        the need to re implement
    

Between the two of those it is clear what this comment means. Had they written
it in 'Chinglish' the result would probably be similar, but in that case
nobody would know exactly what they meant, not even those who read Chinese.

~~~
tkinom
Writer friendly comments/documents....

I am guilty of them also. A lot of time after 6 months, 1 year and I go back
to the source/document I wrote, I have hard time out my writings.

I think the reasons are a lot of sentences/paragraph we wrote are highly
dependent on the contexts of author's mind and the state of that particular
moments of developments. It might just make sense within those contexts. When
one forgot them or other try to read sentences out of the context, it become
very difficult to understand.

I have some documents on power management code related to particular SOC +
linux kernel + .ko + user app + pm scripts. They are very hard to understand
for myself after a few months.

I don't know the best way to solve this.

